# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Këshilla për Rapidshare

## evalt

Jam nje nga shume utent ne kete bote qe e ka perdorur dhe e perdor rapidshare.
E kam fjalen vetem per te abonuarit!!!!
Po u jap  disa keshilla  per abonimet:
abonimet per 1 muaj ju kushtojne rreth 7 euro keni mundesine te shkarkoni 25GB material (te ndryshem) çdo jave per 1 muaj pra 25x4= 100 GB total ne muaj. mos  mendoni se jane shume 100GB file, edhe pse e paguani 1 muaj jeni gjithmon te limituar ,pra nuk mund ta kaloni kufirin e 100 GB. 

Kete abonim nuk u a keshilloj!!!!.

U keshilloj te beni abonim vetem nga tre muaj e siper , do tu kushtoj rreth 16 euro (per tre muaj) por ne kete  rast rapidshare u le te lire mund te shkarkoni pa kufi , nuk ka limit.
U bllokohet vetem kur u skadon abonamenti.

Keshilla e fundit   rinovoni gjithmone te njejtin account sepse ne kete menyre do te jeni me te privilegjuar , fitoni pike dhe  bonus  kohe per te shkarkuar me shume.

GOOD DOWNLOAD WITH RAPIDSHARE.

----------


## Jack Watson

Një këshillë tjetër për të abonuarit:

Ngarkoni fajla në RS (diçka warez për shembull, set me foto, nje film, dicka qe te ngjall interes) dhe linqet postojini nëpër forume warez. Sa më shumë që të shkarkohen aq më shumë pikë fitoni, me 10 mijë pikë merrni një muaj shtesë falas. Në këtë mënyrë kam fituar 2 muaj.

----------


## RaPSouL

Me sa lexova keto jane gjithe informacione ose keshilla si te duani quajeni, per ata qe kane Premium Acount ne Rapidshare.

Gjithsesi flm.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Me sa lexova keto jane gjithe informacione ose keshilla si te duani quajeni, per ata qe kane Premium Acount ne Rapidshare.
> 
> Gjithsesi flm.


Për ata që shkarkojnë falas ka vetëm një këshillë: mos humbni kohën me disa lloj programesh që dalin nëpër faqe warez, gjoja se thyejnë RS dhe (gjasme) ju lejojnë të shkarkoni njësoj sikur të ishit me abonim. E pakta që mund të merrni janë një tufë me viruse të instaluar në PC pa dijeni tuaj.

Më mir blejeni, ia vlen.

----------


## Shostakovich

Ne rastin se nuk keni mundesi te paguani, me e pakta eshte te merrni nje program te tipit: 

JDownload 
http://jdownloader.org/news

Eshte nje program qe bazohet ne Java, nuk ben asnje "puc", nuk ka viruse. Eshte i licensuar e ben te mundur vetem "pertesen" e te venit te gjitha linkeve njera pas tjetres 

Te pakten me kete i vendosni te gjitha filet qe doni e programi i ben automatikisht shkarkimet. Pranon RS dhe Megaupload!

----------


## Rev12

Ju jap une nje keshille. Mos harxhoni leke per rapidshare por futuni neper forume warez edhe do ju kerkojne te beni nja 3 ose 4 postime per ta dhe perfitoni RS falas. Nje te marre accounti futi nje file 5mb ne account dhe me programin RS load shtoni RS points sa te doni per ta shtyre accountin me muaj te tere.

----------


## erioni_el

une ke rapidshare e kam per nje vit  :ngerdheshje:   mire me ka ec  lume ecen shkarkimi

----------


## lars_peter

Lajme te keqija nga RS!!
Shkarkimi eshte tashme me limit 80Gb ne muaj.
Po mendoj te kaloj ne Megaupload.

----------


## sarandioti_

> Ju jap une nje keshille. Mos harxhoni leke per rapidshare por futuni neper forume warez edhe do ju kerkojne te beni nja 3 ose 4 postime per ta dhe perfitoni RS falas. Nje te marre accounti futi nje file 5mb ne account dhe me programin RS load shtoni RS points sa te doni per ta shtyre accountin me muaj te tere.


A mund ta dime cilat quhen *forumet warez*?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Forum warez jane forumet te cilat programet dhe filmat dhe cdo gje qe blihet me lek e gjen falas te crack-uar ose te vjedhur ose ku di une.

*Rapid Share rrezikon te iki per lesh.*

Rapidshare ka shtuar dy opsione te reja per ata qe kane accounte Premium.
1- Ka shtuar nje opsion i cili e ben pothuaj te pamundur nderrimin e te dhenave te rs pasi ka vene nje tip kodi te sigurte i cili mund te aktivizohet dhe caktivizohet vetem nga ai qe e ka blere.Dhe kur kerkon ti ndryshosh te kerkon kete kodin me duket

2-Nqs nje acc eshte duke shkarkuar nje file dhe kete Premium account e ka edhe nje njeri tjeter i cili po shkarkon ne te njejten kohe dmth dy file nga ip te ndryshme atehere Accounti bllokohet pergjithmone dhe nuk mund te hapet me.
Imagjinoni ata qe kane ip dinamike qe i nderrohen dy shifrat e fundit te IP sa here qe ndizet dhe fiket Routeri.Ptu ptu se do na fikin deren po e mbajten dhe per shume kete opsionin e dyte.

----------


## evalt

:buzeqeshje: 


> Për ata që shkarkojnë falas ka vetëm një këshillë: mos humbni kohën me disa lloj programesh që dalin nëpër faqe warez, gjoja se thyejnë RS dhe (gjasme) ju lejojnë të shkarkoni njësoj sikur të ishit me abonim. E pakta që mund të merrni janë një tufë me viruse të instaluar në PC pa dijeni tuaj.
> 
> Më mir blejeni, ia vlen.


 :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rev12

Kush ka nevoje per rapidshare te dergoje nje pm por kuptohet kundrejt ndonje shperblimi te vogel.

----------


## Bamba

> Kush ka nevoje per rapidshare te dergoje nje pm por kuptohet kundrejt ndonje shperblimi te vogel.


Ik re pall boj cicin...doke dhe shperblim te vogel.  :xx:

----------


## Glend

> Forum warez jane forumet te cilat programet dhe filmat dhe cdo gje qe blihet me lek e gjen falas te crack-uar ose te vjedhur ose ku di une.
> 
> *Rapid Share rrezikon te iki per lesh.*
> 
> Rapidshare ka shtuar dy opsione te reja per ata qe kane accounte Premium.
> 1- Ka shtuar nje opsion i cili e ben pothuaj te pamundur nderrimin e te dhenave te rs pasi ka vene nje tip kodi te sigurte i cili mund te aktivizohet dhe caktivizohet vetem nga ai qe e ka blere.Dhe kur kerkon ti ndryshosh te kerkon kete kodin me duket
> 
> 2-Nqs nje acc eshte duke shkarkuar nje file dhe kete Premium account e ka edhe nje njeri tjeter i cili po shkarkon ne te njejten kohe dmth dy file nga ip te ndryshme atehere Accounti bllokohet pergjithmone dhe nuk mund te hapet me.
> Imagjinoni ata qe kane ip dinamike qe i nderrohen dy shifrat e fundit te IP sa here qe ndizet dhe fiket Routeri.Ptu ptu se do na fikin deren po e mbajten dhe per shume kete opsionin e dyte.


1. Opsioni i pare eshte per siguri ndaj phishing. Ai eshte nje hap shume i mire se nuk mund te te vjedhin accountin. Siguri = Besueshmeri = Me shume njerez

2. S'eshte e vertet, Rapidshare kontrollon nga cfare vendi vjen IP-ja, une kam shkarkuar nga 3-4 kompjutera njekohesisht me IP te ndryshme, dhe nuk e bllokojne. Bllokimi nodh ne raste kur ka download masive nga SHUME IP, jo vete 4-5.

----------


## Aldi1

Deri tashti une shkarkoj nga rapidshare pe lek fare, thjesht pres deri sa te kaloje koha e limituar per "qylaxhinjte"  :pa dhembe:  dhe vazhdoje punen me filma lojra per ne rrjet softe e c'far te me duhet.........

----------


## genxi

> Forum warez jane forumet te cilat programet dhe filmat dhe cdo gje qe blihet me lek e gjen falas te crack-uar ose te vjedhur ose ku di une.
> 
> *Rapid Share rrezikon te iki per lesh.*
> 
> Rapidshare ka shtuar dy opsione te reja per ata qe kane accounte Premium.
> 1- Ka shtuar nje opsion i cili e ben pothuaj te pamundur nderrimin e te dhenave te rs pasi ka vene nje tip kodi te sigurte i cili mund te aktivizohet dhe caktivizohet vetem nga ai qe e ka blere.Dhe kur kerkon ti ndryshosh te kerkon kete kodin me duket
> 
> 2-Nqs nje acc eshte duke shkarkuar nje file dhe kete Premium account e ka edhe nje njeri tjeter i cili po shkarkon ne te njejten kohe dmth dy file nga ip te ndryshme atehere Accounti bllokohet pergjithmone dhe nuk mund te hapet me.
> Imagjinoni ata qe kane ip dinamike qe i nderrohen dy shifrat e fundit te IP sa here qe ndizet dhe fiket Routeri.Ptu ptu se do na fikin deren po e mbajten dhe per shume kete opsionin e dyte.


kjo qe te djeg accountin eshte e sigurt se e bleu nje shok per 6 muaj dhe ja mbyllen per 1 muaj ngaqe shkarkonim me ip nga shtete te ndryshme... 

une e kam gjet zgjidhjen me nje program qe quhet  FreeRapid-0.81 ky ben thjesht shkarkimin free   .. e provon nje link cdo 3-5-15 minuta deri sa ta gjen te lire per tu shkarkuar ..jam shume i kenaqur me kete se i fus linket ne resht epunon vet ai....

----------


## endri007

mund te me ndihmoni me nje peremiu account.....ose me tregoni si mund te hap nje premiumaccount ne rapid share.......................???

----------


## Jack Watson

> mund te me ndihmoni me nje peremiu account.....ose me tregoni si mund te hap nje premiumaccount ne rapid share.......................???


Nqs ke kartë krediti mund të të ndihmojmë.

----------


## Reiart

> Deri tashti une shkarkoj nga rapidshare pe lek fare, thjesht pres deri sa te kaloje koha e limituar per "qylaxhinjte"  dhe vazhdoje punen me filma lojra per ne rrjet softe e c'far te me duhet.........


Ke shume te drejte cuno! Eshte nje cike bezdisese te presesh rradhen por ne fund ja vlen se shkarkon pa leke. Mire e the QYL.

----------


## Explorer

Pa pagese shkarkohet keshtu:

e shkarkon p/sh. linkun e pare te ndonje filmi, pastaj nese hyn qe ta shkarkosh linkun e dyte, normalisht qe do te bllokohesh ose do te kesh te drejte qe te download ish pas 24 ose 48 oresh.
Ne kete moment duhet te diskonektohesh prej internetit e pas 5 sekondash perseri konektohu dhe shkarko linkun e dyte lirisht pa pengese. Pastaj prap disconect .... conect... shkarko .... e keshtu deri ne infinit.
Mos i harxhoni leket kot.
Suksese!:

----------

